# Reach the Beach team?



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm looking to join a team for Reach the Beach. I plan on doing the 100 mile ride. 

Thx,

Jay


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Jaybo said:


> I'm looking to join a team for Reach the Beach. I plan on doing the 100 mile ride.
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Jay


I am moving back to Oregon in 2 weeks. I am planning on doing the ride with 1 or 2 other guys. We haven't registered yet but I'll do that soon. If you want to join up, let me know and I'll send you a link. One friend suggested that we name ourselves "The Pedalphiles". I think that name is out. Any good ideas for a team name? We aren't racers but we go at a decent pace...


----------

